# ADVICE FROM A RETIRED HUSBAND (pg-13)



## earache_my_eye (Apr 6, 2008)

It is important for men to  remember that, as women grow older, it becomes
harder for them to maintain  the same quality of housekeeping as when they
were younger. When you notice  this, try not to yell at them. Some are
oversensitive, and there's nothing  worse than an oversensitive woman. 

My name is Jim. Let me relate how I  handled the situation with my wife,
Terri. When I retired a few years ago, it  became necessary for Terri to get
a full-time job along with her part-time  job, both for extra income and for
the health benefits that we needed.  Shortly after she started working, I
noticed she was beginning to show her  age. I usually get home from the golf
club about the same time she gets home  from work. 

Although she knows how hungry I am, she almost always says  she has to rest
for half an hour or so before she starts dinner. I don't yell  at her.
Instead, I tell her to take her time and just wake me when she gets  dinner
on the table. I generally have lunch in the Men's Grill at the club  so
eating out is not reasonable. I'm ready for some home-cooked grub when  I
hit that door. She used to do the dishes as soon as we finished eating.  But
now it's not unusual for them to sit on the table for several hours  after
dinner. 

I do what I can by diplomatically reminding her several  times each evening
that they won't clean themselves. I know she really  appreciates this, as it
does seem to motivate her to get them done before she  goes to bed. 

Another symptom of aging is complaining, I think. For  example she will say
that it is difficult for her to find time to pay the  monthly bills during
her lunch hour. But, boys, we take 'em for better or  worse, so I just smile
and offer encouragement. I tell her to stretch it out  over two or even
three days. That way she won't have to rush so much. I also  remind her that
missing lunch completely now and then wouldn't hurt her any  (if you know
what I mean). I like to think tact is one of my strong points.  

When doing simple jobs, she seems to think she needs more rest periods.  She
had to take a break when she was only half-finished mowing the yard. I  try
not to make a scene. I'm a fair man. I tell her to fix herself a nice,  big,
cold glass of freshly squeezed lemonade and just sit for a while. And,  as
long as she is making one for herself, she may as well make one for me  too. 

I know that I probably look like a saint in the way I support  Terri. I'm
not saying that showing this much consideration is easy. Many men  will find
it difficult. Some will find it impossible! Nobody knows better  than I do
how frustrating women get as they get older. However, guys, even if  you
just use a little more tact and less criticism of your aging wife  because
of this article, I will consider that writing it was well worthwhile  After
all, we are put on this earth to help each other. 

Signed,  
Jim 

EDITOR'S NOTE: 
Jim died suddenly on February 7 of a  perforated rectum. The police report
says he was found with a Calloway  extra-long 50-inch Big Bertha Driver II
golf club jammed up his rear end,  with barely 5 inches of grip showing, and
a sledge hammer laying nearby. His  wife Terri was arrested and charged with
murder. The all-woman jury took only  10 minutes to find her Not Guilty,
accepting her defense that Jim, somehow  without looking, accidentally sat
down on his golf club.


----------



## desertlites (Apr 6, 2008)

wow scary -sounds like me but gonna be a 4 quater piece of oak shoved in mine-and she gonna say chit out chips for the smoker.


----------



## cman95 (Apr 6, 2008)

Anyone want to buy a set of golf clubs?


----------



## domn8_ion (Apr 6, 2008)

That's why I'll never be allowed to retire.


----------



## kookie (Apr 6, 2008)

Thats funny............lol...............


----------



## kratzx4 (Apr 6, 2008)

LMAO. What a pity that most women don't have a good man like that around. She sure is lucky. ( hope the wifey does not see this, crap here she comes)


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 6, 2008)

Oh yeah, he was smooth alright!  Bout as smooth as an Iowa road in the spring!


----------



## rag (Apr 6, 2008)

All woman jury? They should have been at work!


----------



## erain (Apr 6, 2008)

that was funny!!! i just read it to my wife and cudnt stop crackin up, make matters worse i gotta sore throat(no not from a golf club or anything else)and it hurt laffin.  just when i thot it all ovrt i read habenaros reply....  sorry no offense women, cudnt help it,


----------

